# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Κατασκευή MP3 player

## eebabs2000

Γεια-χαρά σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να κατασκευάσω ένα MP3 player... 

Ρίχτε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω και πείτε μου τι γνώμη σας... Προσθέστε αν θέλετε κανένα λινκ για κατασκευή ΜP3 player για να δούμε τι θα ήταν καλύτερο για μια τέτοια κατασκευή...
http://www.techdesign.be/projects/020/020.htm
http://www.myplace.nu/mp3/yampp7.htm

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν 5 πράγματα για τoν mp3 αλλά και άλλους codec δείτε εδώ

----------


## chip

Jesper και πάλι Jesper (myplace.nu) πιστεύω είναι το πιο επαγγελματικό και πιο προχωρημένο από όλα....

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ... Οτιδήποτε άλλο εντοπίσετε παρακαλώ δώστε ένα λινκ. Κοιτάω πάνω απ' όλα να υπάρχουν τα ολοκληρομένα...

----------


## chip

Πριν χρόνια το έψαχνα το θέμα και η καλύτερη επιλογή ήταν του jesper, και απο χαρακτηριστικά και γιατί βρίσκεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα εύκολα και με λογικό κόστος.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ωραία, σ' ευχαριστώ chip. Θα ρωτήσω αν είναι, και αν τα βρω θα το ξεκινήσω...

----------


## chip

To ολοκληρωμένο δε νομίζω να το βρείς στην ελλάδα αλλά μπορείς να το αγοράσεις από το κατάστημα του Jesper (www.jelu.se) (είναι αξιόπιστος)

----------

